# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Rohnson Mica R069

## daras

καλημερα

Εχω τον παρακατω θερμοπομπο Rohnson Mica R069 Θερμοπομπός | ΚΩΤΣΟΒΟΛΟΣ - kotsovolos.gr

απο Κοτσωβολο και ξαφνικα δεν ανοιγει !!

τι μπορει να φταιει ?

Εχει καποια ασφαλεια ?

----------


## mikemtb73

έχει ασφαλεια απο πτωση και ασφαλεια απο υπερθερμανση! τσεκαρε αυτες

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

